# Good Old Times - Zehn Gründe, warum Spiele uns heute einfacher erscheinen als früher



## 0sm0 (15. Januar 2015)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Good Old Times - Zehn Gründe, warum Spiele uns heute einfacher erscheinen als früher* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Good Old Times - Zehn Gründe, warum Spiele uns heute einfacher erscheinen als früher


----------



## geist4711 (15. Januar 2015)

vorweg: hattet ihr keine zeit mehr inhalt in euer 'special' zu schreiben? im anderen special 'looten und leveln' stand auch schon kaum text drin....
wo sind denn die gemachten vergleiche von alten und neuen spielen? welche spiele habt ihr mal angespielt um eure aussage zu untermauern oder zu negieren? 
statt inhalt und reschersche immer mehr kleine specials wo der leser dann schreiben soll was man als autor hätte gemacht haben sollen.
die beiden special hätte man auch gern zusammenfügen können.

nun zum thema:
heute wird leider statt mit inhalt mit grafik-pracht gearbeitet.
für 'den schnellen erfolg' der ungeduldigen(casual gamer), wird die herausforderung immer weiter runter geschraubt, so das für echte spieler es schnell langweilig wird. dazu kommt das man in vielen spielen kaum mehr wirklich alein durch die level zieht, immer sind 'mitstreiter' dabei, so das man auch im hintergrund bleiben könnte und diese dann alle arbeit machen lassen könnte und man nurnoch zuschaut.
auch verschachtelte aufträge gibts teils immer seltener in spielen. die die es noch gibt, sind immer öfter ehr gradlinig, einfach und somit auf dauer langweilig.
wenn man das abstellen wollte, müsste man quasie zwei spiele erstellen, eins für 'casuals' eben einfacher schwierigkeitsgrad, und eins für leute die gefordert werden wollen. das ist den herstellern aber zu teuer. es ist doch viel leichter statt den wirklichen inhalt, nur die gegner-anzahl mit jedem level oder schwierigkeitsgrad zu erhöhen, leider.

selbiges bei aufbau-spielen.
statt grössere karten, werden die immer kleiner hab ich den eindruck.
statt wirklichem aufbau, greift die KI nach 3min mit ihren ersten 12 mann an, statt sich erstmal aufzubauen und dann angriffe mit der vielfallt an einheiten die das spiel bietet anzugreifen.
man kommt garnicht richtig zum aufbau, weil man sich nur verteidigen muss(teils auch weil die karten so klein sind) und kann so die möglichkeiten des spieles garnicht voll nutzen...
mfg
robert


----------



## Hoodium (15. Januar 2015)

Wann wird der Platzhalter denn durch den echten Artikel ersetzt?


----------



## staplerfahrer (15. Januar 2015)

Ernsthaft, das war's schon?  
Okay, der eigentlich Text steht under den Bildern. Aber es fühlt sich schon komisch an, einen längeren Text zu erwarten und sich dann durch die Bilder klicken zu müssen um den Rest des Artikels zu sehen.


----------



## Seegurkensalat (15. Januar 2015)

Früher haben die Spiele größtenteils auf Stories gepfiffen, "Rette Mädel XY" war schon das höchste der Gefühle. Dadurch wurden viele Spiele einfach durch den Schwierigkeitsgrad gestreckt, um nicht zu kurz zu erscheinen. Gerade die alten NES Spiele konnten das besonders gut.

Heutzutage hat keiner mehr Lust sich groß in ein Spiel einzuarbeiten, die Leute wollen ihre 30 Minuten spielen ohne sich anstrengen oder nachdenken zu müssen.
Beispiel World of Warcraft. Früher musste man sich mit 40 Leuten organisieren und heute muss man sich fast nur noch einloggen und die items am Briefkasten abholen.

Manchmal habe ich das Gefühl, der Trend geht Weg vom Gameplay zu Stories und Inszenierung.

Walking Dead, Heavy Rain, Beyond: Two Souls, Fahrenheit, Murdered: Soul Suspect, Until Dawn, D4, The Order etc. sind alles mehr interaktive FIlme als Spiele.
Auch der Messiahs der Computerspiele The Last of Us war vom reinen Gameplay her nicht so berauschend, aufgrund der Story gab es aber unglaublich hohe Bewertungen.

Ich persönlich finde diese Entwicklung sehr schade, da ich in Spielen keinen großen Wert auf Stories lege. Wenn ich spielen will, will ich spielen und brauche gutes Gameplay. Für Story kann ich ins Kino gehen oder ein Buch lesen.


----------



## Batze (15. Januar 2015)

0sm0 schrieb:


> Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Good Old Times - Zehn Gründe, warum Spiele uns heute einfacher erscheinen als früher* gefragt.



Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu  *Good Old Times Bericht/Artikelerstattung - Zehn Gründe warum uns Artikel auf der PC Games Main Site heute einfacher erscheinen als früher* gefragt.


----------



## RedDragon20 (15. Januar 2015)

Seegurkensalat schrieb:


> Auch der Messiahs der Computerspiele The Last of Us war vom reinen Gameplay her nicht so berauschend, aufgrund der Story gab es aber unglaublich hohe Bewertungen.



Ehrlich gesagt gibt es nur zwei Dinge, die ich gameplaytechnisch an TLoU kritisiere: Es mangelt letztlich doch etwas an Abwechslung und die zwei, drei eingestreuten Actioneinlagen und Gegnerwellen nerven etwas. 
Das Spiel besteht tatsächlich aus mehr Gameplay, als man glauben mag. Und auch, abgesehen von den zwei erwähnten Mängeln, sehr gutem Gameplay. Dialoge werden zum Großteil nebenher geführt und Zwischensequenzen arten nicht in stundenlange Filme aus, sondern halten sich in Grenzen. Die längste Sequenz war, glaube ich, gerademal 3-4 Minuten lang. Vlt. auch 5 Minuten.  Wenn ich da an z.B. Metal Gear Solid 4 denke...da dauerte die Endsequenz gut und gern weit über eine Stunde.


----------



## Turalyon (15. Januar 2015)

Gewisse Spiele haben sich auch an manche Regeln gehalten und wurden dadurch schwer. 2 Beispiele: Das Schwarze Auge: Schicksalsklinge. Da gab es sogar Plotstopper. Wenn man an einem bestimmten Punkt nicht etwas bestimmtes gemacht hat, ging es später mit der Hauptquest nicht weiter. Heute würden alle Bug schreien, das war damals gewollt.

2. Bsp: Biing. Die bockschwerste Wirtschaftssimulation, die ich je gespielt habe (mein Rekord waren 8 Spielmonate). Ein kleiner Fehler und man war am Ende des Tages im Minus und dann war das Spiel vorbei. Da gab es keinen Kredit oder irgendetwas


----------



## bofferbrauer (15. Januar 2015)

Ich würde noch 3 weitere Gründe abgeben:

1. Den Arcademarkt. Der war früher für viele große Spielehersteller ein sehr großer Markt, für einige sogar der wichtigste. Die Spiele sollten motivieren, aber auch gleichzeitig auch Profis fordern - Geld gibt es da ja nur bei Münzeinwurf, und bei zu leichten Spielen geschieht dies zu selten. Deshalb sind viele Arcadetitel bockschwer und deren Heimumsetzungen genauso.
2. Die Spiele kamen von Spielern für Spieler. Klar, dass jene was programmiert haben was sie selbst eine zeitlang unterhalten können soll.
3. Die Mentalität hat sich geändert. Früher zockte man ein Spiel eben nicht nur zur Unterhaltung, sondern vor allem auch als Herausforderung. Und wer ein besonders schweres Spiel oder Level geschafft hat, war plötzlich der King auf dem Schulhof.



Seegurkensalat schrieb:


> Früher haben die Spiele größtenteils auf Stories gepfiffen, "Rette Mädel XY" war schon das höchste der Gefühle. Dadurch wurden viele Spiele einfach durch den Schwierigkeitsgrad gestreckt, um nicht zu kurz zu erscheinen. Gerade die alten NES Spiele konnten das besonders gut.



Komplexere Stories gab es schon damals, jedoch meist nur in Adventures und Rollenspielen. Mit der Hauptgrund wieso beide oftmals bis heute zusammen in einen Topf geworfen werden.

Andere Spiele hatten manchmal auch komplexere Stories. Aus Speicherplatzgründen befand sich diese jedoch meist nicht im Spiel selbst (oder nur teilweise), sondern in der Gebrauchsanweisung; weshalb jene bei einigen Spielen über 300 Seiten umfasst.



> Heutzutage hat keiner mehr Lust sich groß in ein Spiel einzuarbeiten, die Leute wollen ihre 30 Minuten spielen ohne sich anstrengen oder nachdenken zu müssen.
> Beispiel World of Warcraft. Früher musste man sich mit 40 Leuten organisieren und heute muss man sich fast nur noch einloggen und die items am Briefkasten abholen.
> 
> Manchmal habe ich das Gefühl, der Trend geht Weg vom Gameplay zu Stories und Inszenierung.
> ...



Das Gefühl habe ich auch. Und das wird munter so weitergehen, wenn man sich mal so umschaut und all die Entwickler und Publisher so über "Cineastisches Feeling" und Emotionen reden hört.

@TLOU: Bei einem Freund gezockt, und ich war maßlos von dem Spiel enttäuscht worden. Zu viel Story im vergleich zum Gameplay, das Gameplay selbst war so la la und von all den angekündigten Emotionen habe ich nur eine entdecken können: Trauer, immer und immer und immer und immer wieder dieselbe Emotion, nur leicht anders präsentiert. Gut, Trauer passt zu einem Endzeitszenario, aber ein wenig Abwechslung und ein paar auflockernde Momente hätten dem Spiel imo eindeutig gut getan.



Turalyon schrieb:


> Gewisse Spiele haben sich auch an manche Regeln gehalten und wurden dadurch schwer. 2 Beispiele: Das Schwarze Auge: Schicksalsklinge. Da gab es sogar Plotstopper. Wenn man an einem bestimmten Punkt nicht etwas bestimmtes gemacht hat, ging es später mit der Hauptquest nicht weiter. Heute würden alle Bug schreien, das war damals gewollt.
> 
> 2. Bsp: Biing. Die bockschwerste Wirtschaftssimulation, die ich je gespielt habe (mein Rekord waren 8 Spielmonate). Ein kleiner Fehler und man war am Ende des Tages im Minus und dann war das Spiel vorbei. Da gab es keinen Kredit oder irgendetwas



Kann ich nur zustimmen. Ich beide Spiele noch, Biing! macht leider Probleme unter DosBOX (es will einfach nicht rund laufen und kickt mich in immer kürzeren Abständen aus dem Spiel), aber weiter als Tag 5 hatte ich es bisher noch nicht geschafft. Und mehr als einen Teil der Karte (von 6 iirc) habe ich in der Schicksalsklinge bisher auch nicht finden können.

Leisure Suit Larry 6 hatte einen Klempner, dem man nicht ein, sondern gleich 2 Items mopsen musste, um später weiterzukommen. Und überhaupt, damals konnte man in Adventures noch sterben oder hatten Rätsel, die einen 12x um die Ecke denken musste, um herauszufinden was man machen kann/muss (Discworld, Myst, 7th Guest, Gobliiins, alles famose Verteter dieser Taktik). Heutzutage werden viele Rätsel schon halbwegs gespoilert und wenn man dann immer noch nicht draufkommt kriegt man oft quasi die Antwort auf dem Präsentierteller geliefert.


----------



## Angry-Angel (15. Januar 2015)

Mir fallen eine Handvoll Spiele ein, die damals "TM", augenscheinlich schwerer waren.
Resident Evil 1 z.B., aber hier nicht weil es besonders anspruchsvoll in den Kämpfen war, sondern weil man sich immerzu Notizen machen "mußte" was, wo hingehört...man hat das ganze Herrenhaus als Spielplatz gehabt...auch sah man nicht permanent neue Schauplätze sondern hat einen Großteil des Spiels eben in jenem Herrenhaus verbracht. Anekdote am Rande: Erinnertsich noch jemand an den Teil, wo man mittels Klavier eine bestimmte Melodie, (Mondscheinsonate), spielen mußte um an einen verborgenen Schlüssel zu kommen? Ansonsten fällt mir noch RE2 und Final Fantasy 7 ein...wobei letzteres allein durch seine schiere Spielzeit "schwer" war. Auch ein Grund, warum heutzutage alle spiele "leichter" wirken als Früher....weil es so ist...sieht man just in Time wunderschön an WoW, alles wird, mehr oder weniger Idiotensicher, und auf Leute die am liebsten alles gleich und sofort haben wollen, getrimmt. Jene wären in Vanilla-WoW hoffnungslos verloren gewesen, so völlig ohne Questhelper, ohne Flug-, schnelle Bodenmounts, oder Guides wie sie die Knöpfchen zu drücken haben.
Mir machen solche "easy-Going-Spiele" keinen Spass...ja nicht nachdenken müßen, ja nicht gefordert werden...da kann ich mir auch das TV-Programm von RTLII antun *grusel*


----------



## FreiherrSeymore (15. Januar 2015)

Das hat mich auch grad beschäftigt, hab mir ein gewaltiges Emulator Archiv ins Xbmc gepackt und bin immer wieder fasziniert wie genial die alten Spiele (mit Shadern extra nochmal "originalisiert" ) auch heute noch wirken und wie schwach neue manchmal grafisch aufwendige Titel im Vergleich sind.


----------



## staplerfahrer (15. Januar 2015)

Für sogenannte Hardcore-gamer gibt's ja immer noch genug Titel, nur hauptsächlich von indies heutzutage. Was man mMn nicht vergessen darf ist daß es viel mehr Titel für ein weitaus größeres Publikum gibt als das noch vor 10,15 Jahren der Fall war. Diese breite Masse will zum größten Teil unterhalten werden aber nicht sozusagen arbeiten und somit die früheren Freizeitbeschäftigungen wie TV, Radio etc ersetzen. Wenn man dann allerdings anfängt sich rumzuärgern wegen nicht einstellbaren Schwierigkeitsgrades, Logiklöcher etc gibt man auch irgendwann kein Geld mehr dafür aus. Es ist leicht zu sagen alles ist einfacher geworden. Vielleicht ist es eher so daß viel mehr einfache Spiel da sind als das früher der Fall war und man in dem riesigen Angebot als Hardcorespieler einfach  nur länger suchen muß, vornehmlich abseits der Mainstreamanbieter.


----------



## Shadow_Man (15. Januar 2015)

Heutzutage wird eben sehr viel schon verraten. Eine Map, in der alles aufleuchtet und man einfach nur noch zum Punkt hinlaufen muss. Oder beim Boss blinkt es wo man hinschlagen oder hinschießen muss. So etwas gab es früher nicht, da musste man die Schwachstellen selbst herausfinden.
Ich würde mir bei solchen Sachen z.B. wünschen, dass man es in den Optionen aus- und einschalten kann, dann kann es jeder machen, wie er möchte.


----------



## MrFob (15. Januar 2015)

Ich glaube, dass Punkt 2 in der Liste ganz schoen ausschlaggebend ist.
Wie verlockend ist es heute, kurz aus dem Spiel zu Alt-tabben und im Internet die Loesung fuer dieses verdammte Puzzle nachzuschlagen oder den besten overpowered build fuer einen RPG Charakter durchzulesen.
Das verhindert die grossen Frust Momente und die Stellen, an denen man frueher gerne mal auch ein par Tage stecken blieb.


----------



## Wut-Gamer (15. Januar 2015)

Ein Grund ist natürlich auch, dass Spiele früher Spielzeit über den Schwierigkeitsgrad erzeugt haben. Die Spiele waren nämlich alles andere als groß, dafür hat man eben etliche Anläufe gebraucht.

Ich finde allerdings, dass gerade erzählerische Spiele nicht unbedingt schwer sein müssen. Manchmal will ich auch nur die Story genießen und nicht gefordert werden.


----------



## Batze (15. Januar 2015)

MrFob schrieb:


> Ich glaube, dass Punkt 2 in der Liste ganz schoen ausschlaggebend ist.
> Wie verlockend ist es heute, kurz aus dem Spiel zu Alt-tabben und im Internet die Loesung fuer dieses verdammte Puzzle nachzuschlagen oder den besten overpowered build fuer einen RPG Charakter durchzulesen.
> Das verhindert die grossen Frust Momente und die Stellen, an denen man frueher gerne mal auch ein par Tage stecken blieb.



Früher gab es da den *D*irty *L*ittle* H*elper für, mit monatlichen Updates auf diversen Gamer Mag. CDs für Leute ohne Internet, falls das noch jemand kennt.


----------



## malvar (16. Januar 2015)

*edit: Für eine ordentlich vormatierte Version dieses Posts bitte den Forenthread öffnen (auf Antworten oder Zitieren klicken und dann über die Navigation das Thema laden). Die Darstellung in der Kommentarspalte macht leider eine Wall of Text daraus.*

Ich glaube nicht, dass die Spiele heutzutage wirklich einfacher geworden sind. Vielmehr kommt uns das bloß so vor, weil wir inzwischen Jahre (teils Jahrzehnte) Übung haben, die wir damals nicht hatten.

Beispielsweise erinnere ich mich daran, wie ich damals das erste Mal Tetris auf dem NES gespielt habe:

Der Freund, der das Spiel damals hatte, kündigte es als extrem schweres Spiel an und wenn ich mich recht erinnere, hat es auch nicht lange gedauert, bis wir dann doch lieber wieder zu Mario zurück gewechselt haben, weils uns Tetris wirklich auf Dauer zu schwer und frustrierend war!

Wenn ich Tetris heutzutage spiele, nehme ich es zwar einerseits als absolut genialen Klassiker war und schwelge in Nostalgie, aber wenn ich es mal ganz ratioal betrachte, ist es ein extrem simples Spiel! Das Spielprinzip ist in weniger als einer Minute komplett verstanden und auch die Schwierigkeit hält sich stark in Grenzen. Klar,  ab einer gewissen Geschwindigkeit wird es herausfordernd, aber das ändert nichts daran, dass es ein extrem simples Spiel ist, dass zwar eine gewisse Geschicklichkeit erfordert, aber sonst eigentlich nichts.

Letztendlich ist es egal, welchen Klassiker zum Vergleich heranzieht, jedes der heutzutage immer wieder als viel zu einfach bezeichnetes Casual-Game ist um ein Vielfaches komplexer. Einzelne Aspekte mögen zwar durch die viel besseren Steuerungsmöglichkeiten und simpleren Interfaces leichter zu kontrollieren sein, als in den sogenannten "schweren" Spielen vor 20 Jahren, aber in der Gesamtheit ergeben sie ein so komplexes System aus verschiedenen Aspekten, die man gleichzeitig steuern oder zumindest im Hinterkopf behalten muss, dass sie die meisten Spieler in der "guten alten Zeit" vollkommen überwältigt hätten (sowohl im positiven als auch im negativen Sinn).

Hinzu kommt, dass viele Dinge, die damals für Schwierigkeit gesorgt haben, inzwischen schlichtweg als schlechtes Design gelten. Heutzutage erwarten die Spieler zwar eine Herausforderung, aber diese soll gleichzeitig auch immer "fair" bleiben. Wenn ein einzelner, kleiner Bedienungsfehler direkt zum "Game Over" führt, frustriert das den modernen Gamer eigentlich nur noch, meiner Meinung nach zurecht!

Wenn man aber die "guten alten Spiele, die noch richtig schwer waren" mal ohne die Nostalgiebrille betrachtet, sind es eigentlich genau solche "WTF?!"-Momente gewese, an denen man immer und immer wieder gescheitert ist. Wie oft ist man bei Super Mario gestorben, weil man den Knopf nicht genau im richtigen Moment genau richtig getroffen hat und deswegen in den Tod sprang? Teilweise gab es da nunmal Situationen, wo es schon gereicht hat, wenn man den richtigen Zeitpunkt um Sekundenbruchteile verfehlte und vor jedem neuen Versuch musste man oft mehrere Minuten den selben Content wiederholen, den man bereits bewältigt hatte. Wenn heutzutage ein Spieleentwickler auf diese Weise für "Schwierigkeit" sorgt, erntet er dafür mit Sicherheit kein Lob mehr.

Heutige Spiele müssen viel größere Erwartungen erfüllen: Wir wollen beim Spielen zwar eine Herausforderung, aber die darf sich nicht darauf beschränken, dass hier und da ein winziges Detail nur mit sehr viel Übung zu bewältigen ist. So etwas würde uns nur nerven!
Stattdessen erwarten wir Herausforderungen, bei denen selbst das Scheitern schon einen Denkaufwand erfordert, der oft um ein Vielfaches komplexer ist das das komplette Spieldesign vieler Klassiker.

Und die Schwierigkeit wird uns oft auch geboten: Gerade bei Online-Spielen mit RPG-Einflüssen (und die hat heutzutage eigentlich alles) kann es Wochen oder sogar Monate dauern, bis man sich so weit in das Spiel eingefunden hat, dass man von sich behaupten kann, das Spiel (mehr oder weniger) komplett zu verstehen und zu beherrschen.
Eigentlich ist der Aufwand, den es erfordert, bloß das Spielen eines modernen Computerspiels zu erlernen, deutlich geringer als der, manche Klassiker komplett selbst nachzuprogrammieren! Wer das nicht glaubt, sollte einfach mal probieren, seine Eltern/Großeltern (je nach eigenem Alter) vor ein beliebiges modernes Spiel zu setzen und genau beobachten, wie verdammt kompliziert das eigentlich aus Sicht von jemandem ohne Vorerfahrung ist. Danach versucht ihr mal, der selben Person einen Gameboy in die Hand zu drücken und ihr zu erklären, wie man Super Mario oder Tetris spielt.

tl;dr: Die "schweren" Spiele von früher könnte vermutlich selbst meine Großmutter verstehen, der es nur gerade so noch gelingt, einen DVD-Player zu bedienen und damit meine ich, irgendwie(!) dafür zu sorgen, dass der Film startet. Ihr dagegen eines der modernen, "viel zu einfachen Casual-Games" zu erklären, würde wohl selbst nach Stunden des ausführlichen, geduldigen Erklärens noch scheitern...


----------



## SpikE087 (16. Januar 2015)

Angry-Angel schrieb:


> Mir fallen eine Handvoll Spiele ein, die damals "TM", augenscheinlich schwerer waren.
> Anekdote am Rande: Erinnertsich noch jemand an den Teil, wo man mittels Klavier eine bestimmte Melodie, (Mondscheinsonate), spielen mußte um an einen verborgenen Schlüssel zu kommen?




das war silent hill


----------



## AlBundyFan (16. Januar 2015)

der einleuchtendste grund ist: ÜBUNG

wenn jemand sich an die spiele "von früher" erinnert, dann muß er ja schon über 30 jahre sein und hat somit 15 jahre computerspielübung oder mehr hinter sich.

es ist ganz einfach - einfach mal ein spiel von 1995 rauskramen und spielen. es wird dir garantiert leichter fallen als damals einfach weil man alles schon gesehen und gespielt hat.

und je öfter bzw. länger man spiele spielt zeitlich desto größer wird der lerneffekt.
der wird erst abnehmen, wenn die ersten alzheimer-erscheinungen oder andere krankheiten kommen - und das wird bei den meisten erst in hohem alter sein.


----------



## Cicero (16. Januar 2015)

geist4711 schrieb:


> vorweg: hattet ihr keine zeit mehr inhalt in euer 'special' zu schreiben? im anderen special 'looten und leveln' stand auch schon kaum text drin....




Liegt wohl daran, dass dies einer der berühmt-berüchtigten click-bait Artikel für die Werbung ist.


----------



## GorrestFump (17. Januar 2015)

SpikE087 schrieb:


> das war silent hill



Nein Resi 1


----------



## Angry-Angel (17. Januar 2015)

SpikE087 schrieb:


> das war silent hill


4
Nein, Resident Evil 1 Directors Cut.
Den Schlüssel brauchte man um zu dem Aussenareal zu kommen.


----------



## Turalyon (18. Januar 2015)

bofferbrauer schrieb:


> Leisure Suit Larry 6 hatte einen Klempner, dem man nicht ein, sondern gleich 2 Items mopsen musste, um später weiterzukommen. Und überhaupt, damals konnte man in Adventures noch sterben oder hatten Rätsel, die einen 12x um die Ecke denken musste, um herauszufinden was man machen kann/muss (Discworld, Myst, 7th Guest, Gobliiins, alles famose Verteter dieser Taktik). Heutzutage werden viele Rätsel schon halbwegs gespoilert und wenn man dann immer noch nicht draufkommt kriegt man oft quasi die Antwort auf dem Präsentierteller geliefert.



Also Discworld kann ich nur zustimmen. Was hab ich da gefrustet. Und ich war einer derjenigen, die damals die diskettenversion gekauft hatten, da konnte man nichtmal speichern (war ein Bug ^^)


----------



## AlphaZen (19. Januar 2015)

Würde - zumindest in meinem Fall - auch auf jahrzehntelange Spielerfahrung tippen. Es kommt wirklich selten vor, dass mich Spiele aus meinen bevorzugten Genres noch wirklich fordern, abgesehen vom Schwierigkeitsgrad. Sobald man die erlernten Muster anwendet, wird jedes Spiel vor allem zum Ende hin für mich meist immer leichter statt fordernder, wie es eigentlich sein sollte. Ich habe die zugrundeliegenden Mechaniken einfach so verinnerlicht, dass ich nur selten überrascht werde.

Positiv fand ich letzter Zeit z.B. FTL und die beiden DSA-Adventures, das waren mal wieder neue und herausfordernde Erlebnisse für mich, weil ich mich bisher in diesen Genres kaum bewegt habe. Blicke über den Tellerrand lohnen sich also, in meinen Augen zumindest. ^^


----------

